# Hello to all & to the NJ/PA Group-YES it is me!



## Dead Center (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello, I've been a silent member of the NJ/PA make and takes almost two years now (well not at the make and takes). I've seen some amazing ideas and props from so many people here and hope I can share some as well. Oh and to the NJ/PA group See I told you I was going to join... :xbones:


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL, From out of the shadows huh? Well greetings from the West Coast, glad you finally joined.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Better late than never. Welcome to the forum. Do you have any pictures of your work?


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome! Glad you finally took the leap.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's about time Devon. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

See Devon - that didn't hurt a bit did it?

Welcome.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Glad to see you in here my friend. See, that didn't hurt much, did it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Dead!


----------



## Dead Center (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you. Ok it's not that bad, it just hurt a little... I'm sure we've all heard that one before.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Devin so glad to see you finally found the time to join.


----------



## Dead Center (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you Thank you; and now I'm trying to figure out how this all works, messaging, posting, baby steps.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Devin bout time ya got here. When's your lovely wife joining the chaos?? I know you'll love it here.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yay! Glad you finally joined! I met you last April '08 at Pattie's, known as Kellie in the real world, lol.


----------



## Dead Center (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Melissa and Kellie hope all is well, I remember that April '08 seems not so long ago. Yes, now that I have joined, this means I will officially have no time to do anything around the house right? Romela say's Hello.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't believe you finally decided to join the forum. I think you just didn't want to admit that you enjoy going to the NJ/PA Make and Takes. Now you have to confess it! Hee hee...Glad you are a member and say hi to Romela for me.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum DC!!!!!!!


----------



## Dead Center (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you Da Weiner hope to see you at the make and takes... and the Zombie walk is just around the corner.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## Dead Center (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks ScreamingScarecrow.


----------

